# Temperatures to hit 33 degrees in parts of the UK



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have just looked at the BBC weather channel. They are saying temperatures are going to get up to 33 degrees in parts of the UK mid week. NO! Not that hot please.:Arghh*


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Reminds me of 1976, super, can't wait!


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad it's always a few degrees cooler down here! Think I'll be staying indoors for the next few days


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I wish


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dreading it


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank God for air conditioning - that invention really should rank up there with the wheel and writing as the greatest inventions ever!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Utterly dreading it. I've been sleeping 5 hours a day due to the heat getting to me and that's 25°c so what will next week bring, forecast 32 here Tuesday.

Thankfully our dog walker switches all the walks around when the weather hits low 20s and doesn't walk after 12pm. Mooky couldn't carry on last week even at 10am in the shade. No idea about next week now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm glad to see i'm not the only one that hates it when it's too hot. It's lovely here today. Overcast and a nice breeze.*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dreading it!!! I can't stand hot temperatures or being out in the sun, I'd rather sit in the house with all the curtains shut to keep the sun out and and the fans on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

Weenies


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Im off down the bookies to put £10 on heavy rain


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wake me up when it's all over please! I'm going into hibernation.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I would love to have those temperatures here  We won't get them! I love the sun best natural mood enhancer ever!!!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I will believe it when I see it! Currently raining where I am.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We get little flocks of them in the garden, they like to swing from seed heads. Pretty little birds


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OK...... now that was........ bizarre, I clicked on @cinnamontoast's thread to post about goldfinches, & somehow it's ended up oh here


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope it freaking snows. I am NOT looking forward to being stuck in a sweltering hospital as it is, the last thing I need on top of that is excessively hot weather.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Wake me up when it's all over please! I'm going into hibernation.


Me too. I don't cope with heat at all well, I've fainted several times when out and about on hot days despite trying to keep to the shade. When its hot we have windows open back and front of house with Venetian blinds closed, ceiling fan on in the bedroom at night and free standing ones downstairs. I rarely stick my head outside the door before 7 pm. When I was a kid I used to love being out in the sun but as I've got older I just don't tolerate it, ankles swell, headaches and feel faint. I do like to look out the window and see blue sky though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I hope it freaking snows. I am NOT looking forward to being stuck in a sweltering hospital as it is, the last thing I need on top of that is excessively hot weather.


I feel for you, my oldest daughter was a summer baby!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

If it wasn't humid/sticky, I could probably cope with the heat. It was so bad yesterday I honestly thought I'd wet myself!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Me too. I don't cope with heat at all well, I've fainted several times when out and about on hot days despite trying to keep to the shade. When its hot we have windows open back and front of house with Venetian blinds closed, ceiling fan on in the bedroom at night and free standing ones downstairs. I rarely stick my head outside the door before 7 pm. When I was a kid I used to love being out in the sun but as I've got older I just don't tolerate it, ankles swell, headaches and feel faint. I do like to look out the window and see blue sky though


*Strange how we open all the doors and windows in hot weather. But in hot places they close them.*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> OK...... now that was........ bizarre, I clicked on @cinnamontoast's thread to post about goldfinches, & somehow it's ended up oh here


I think Ouesi did too, from her post


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> I hope it freaking snows. I am NOT looking forward to being stuck in a sweltering hospital as it is, the last thing I need on top of that is excessively hot weather.


At least the temps are controlled in the maternity wards.
It's when you leave that the problems begin.
I wish you all the very best of luck and a gorgeous baby


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Strange how we open all the doors and windows in hot weather. But in hot places they close them.*


Yes I have this debate with my Mum every year. She keeps everything shut to keep the warm air out but we open everything to get a through draught although we shut the blinds to keep the sun out. I guess in the future air conditioning will become the norm in houses like it has more or less now in cars. My BIL who lives in Texas and is used to 100 degrees for a lot of the summer hates coming here in our summer because we have no air conditioning.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I feel for you, my oldest daughter was a summer baby!


I was really hoping baby would be here before we got any really hot weather. It's been bad enough as it is now! I can cope at home, at least I've got windows open, fans and stuff. Was in hospital yesterday being monitored and it was absolutely horrendous, so hot and stuffy and airless I came away feeling rotten  Anything between 4 and 10 days to go now before they induce me so at least I won't have to suffer too long lol. But then I suppose baby being here and it being so hot brings its own challenges too so can't win either way lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

silvi said:


> I think Ouesi did too, from her post


No, I really meant to say weenies, jokingly making fun of you guys for whining about a little hotness. 33 is what 91, 92 Fahrenheit? Pfft...  We're looking at highs in the high 90's until well in to September.

But then I realized weenies probably doesn't translate in to British English. It's like wimp (opposite of strong).


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

Sarah1983 said:


> I was really hoping baby would be here before we got any really hot weather. It's been bad enough as it is now! I can cope at home, at least I've got windows open, fans and stuff. Was in hospital yesterday being monitored and it was absolutely horrendous, so hot and stuffy and airless I came away feeling rotten  Anything between 4 and 10 days to go now before they induce me so at least I won't have to suffer too long lol. But then I suppose baby being here and it being so hot brings its own challenges too so can't win either way lol.


So exciting you're so close! Can't wait to see pics of the new bundle with Spendog


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> No, I really meant to say weenies, jokingly making fun of you guys for whining about a little hotness. 33 is what 91, 92 Fahrenheit? Pfft...  We're looking at highs in the high 90's until well in to September.
> 
> But then I realized weenies probably doesn't translate in to British English. It's like wimp (opposite of strong).


And I thought you were talking about the birds, lol!

Agree on Brits and the temps though.
Until last year, when we all moved back here, we were used to temps like you, if not higher during July and August.
But we did have air con then and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I was really hoping baby would be here before we got any really hot weather. It's been bad enough as it is now! I can cope at home, at least I've got windows open, fans and stuff. Was in hospital yesterday being monitored and it was absolutely horrendous, so hot and stuffy and airless I came away feeling rotten  Anything between 4 and 10 days to go now before they induce me so at least I won't have to suffer too long lol. But then I suppose baby being here and it being so hot brings its own challenges too so can't win either way lol.


Yeah I had that with my daughter, had gestational diabetes & felt like a sweaty whale, & she decided to hang on until 2 weeks after due date! I remember a trip to the beach with the dog after a gruelling morning stuck in the stuffy hospy, sea breeze was wonderful 

All I can say is once baby's here those little vests with poppers on them are a godsend in the hot weather, Morgan spent pretty much the whole summer in just those & a nappy


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

A summer baby means less laundry  Ours rarely wore clothes in the summer. Also makes for easy potty training when that times comes, less clothes = less to fuss with to get off in a hurry


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Love it, can't wait! crank up the heat!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

My white Speedos are on standby. Bring it on.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

diefenbaker said:


> My white Speedos are on standby. Bring it on.


*OMG... and on a Sunday? *


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I so hope this is wrong :/


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes I have this debate with my Mum every year. She keeps everything shut to keep the warm air out but we open everything to get a through draught although we shut the blinds to keep the sun out.


I tend to keep curtains shut then open windows on the shady side of the house. Luckily the way the sun travels over my house one side will always be in the shade.
I think I will be getting up extra early for our dog walks this week then hiding indoors for the rest of the day! Def not a hot weather fan here....I do love abit of sunshine though, just not with the heat please (and SE always seems to get the hottest.).



ouesi said:


> No, I really meant to say weenies, jokingly making fun of you guys for whining about a little hotness. 33 is what 91, 92 Fahrenheit? Pfft....


Depends what you are used to though. I was discussing this at work last night with a colleague whose home country regularly gets into the 30/40s in summer. She had no problem with this but apparently after living here for a few years she can now no longer tolerate hot weather, even just the low 30s. Also normally hot countries tend to be 'designed' to cope with it. Siestas, air con, position/amount of windows in buildings, etc. Nothing in the British way of life prepares us for scorching hot weather!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Depends what you are used to though. I was discussing this at work last night with a colleague whose home country regularly gets into the 30/40s in summer. She had no problem with this but apparently after living here for a few years she can now no longer tolerate hot weather, even just the low 30s. Also normally hot countries tend to be 'designed' to cope with it. Siestas, air con, position/amount of windows in buildings, etc. Nothing in the British way of life prepares us for scorching hot weather!


Oh absolutely. It's kind of like how the north makes fun of how badly we deal with snow here. The whole region shuts down with more than a few inches of snow, thing is, while a state like Colorado has thousands of snow plows and heavy equipment on hand to deal with snow, we don't. So we look like weenies to them when it snows


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

silvi said:


> At least the temps are controlled in the maternity wards.
> It's when you leave that the problems begin.
> I wish you all the very best of luck and a gorgeous baby


Thanks 

I don't think it's so much the heat in the hospital as the airlessness. And that hospital smell. I always come away with a banging headache and feeling really, really sick whenever I've visited or had an appointment. Clears when I get outside in the air normally. Maybe it's psychological lol.



ouesi said:


> So exciting you're so close! Can't wait to see pics of the new bundle with Spendog


Not long at all now  I think he's going to be a lovely dog for a kid to grow up with having seen him with friends children and nieces and nephews  He's not overly interested in baby babies, has a sniff, offers a toy occasionally but mostly ignores them, but he seems to genuinely like them once they can interact with him.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have just looked at the BBC weather channel. They are saying temperatures are going to get up to 33 degrees in parts of the UK mid week. NO! Not that hot please.:Arghh*


Yeh, this would be typical, last night I was at work and almost dripping on people as it was so hot, today is my only day off as my weekend was interrupted by a call in...and it is pissing it down on and off







, 7am till 10.30pm for the next 15 days aside 1 with a 2 hour lunch break each day which I use for a shower not for lunch lol , I think someone up there hates me don't u lol


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> OK...... now that was........ bizarre, I clicked on @cinnamontoast's thread to post about goldfinches, & somehow it's ended up oh here


Bizarre!



diefenbaker said:


> My white Speedos are on standby. Bring it on.


You're a bloke?! No wonder I've never come across you in Whippendell, I'm always looking for the woman with the GSD!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Depends what you are used to though. I was discussing this at work last night with a colleague whose home country regularly gets into the 30/40s in summer. She had no problem with this but apparently after living here for a few years she can now no longer tolerate hot weather, even just the low 30s. Also normally hot countries tend to be 'designed' to cope with it. Siestas, air con, position/amount of windows in buildings, etc. Nothing in the British way of life prepares us for scorching hot weather!


We find it the same over here.
In Spain the houses have single walls, painted white on the outside to reflect the sun, and even the bricks are different, to allow for air to flow. Then there are the tiled floors throughout and the lovely air conditioning.....
(Makes it bloody cold in winter though )

When we lived there, me and the girls used to come over here every summer for the school holidays, but we had to watch the sun more here if anything than in Spain (where we avoided it anyway) and pile on the sun cream. It may be my imagination, but it feels like a different light here - a harsher light when it's hot.
(But that's probably just me )


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

silvi said:


> We find it the same over here.
> In Spain the houses have single walls, painted white on the outside to reflect the sun, and even the bricks are different, to allow for air to flow. Then there are the tiled floors throughout and the lovely air conditioning.....
> (Makes it bloody cold in winter though )
> 
> ...


Not just you, I knew someone a few years ago who was Spanish, and she said the sun seems 'harsher' here in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

silvi said:


> When we lived there, me and the girls used to come over here every summer for the school holidays, but we had to watch the sun more here if anything than in Spain (where we avoided it anyway) and pile on the sun cream. It may be my imagination, but it feels like a different light here - a harsher light when it's hot.
> (But that's probably just me )


I always thought the heat in Spain didn't bother me as much because I was younger there, but I think it's that humid heat is just harder than dry heat, and Spain is dry, and higher altitude.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I love warm weather but I hate to see the animals suffer. Our dogs really stuggle when it's above 25


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So so worried for the old dog


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> So so worried for the old dog


I can understand why rona. Have you seen these - Mollysmith linked to them on the other thread about the weather - they have one called a canine cooler.

http://www.chillow.co.uk/


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

rona said:


> So so worried for the old dog


Have you got an electric fan you can cool a room down with Rona?
My sister has a small baby and is already using a large electric fan to cool the temperature in her living room. It does it really well and doesn't have to be directly on anyone, so no one gets a nasty breeze directly in their face.
And Alfie doesn't need to go out that much, so maybe he can have a quiet 'chill out'.
I hope so anyway


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> So so worried for the old dog


Me as well Rona early morning walk and curtains pulled and fans on for my gang.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Just to add...
Our old dog Izzy used to hate the heat and spent her summer time in Spain under the air con.
But what she hated the most was getting hot feet, so we always had a bath of tepid water ready to cool her feet down - nothing too cold as that would have been too much of a shock, but just a little cooler. And that seemed to help.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

i cant stand hot weather makes me feel so drained and tired. I was out in my garden earlier today in the rain and it was so lovely and refreshing, I love rain. Bring on the Autumn


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

silvi said:


> Have you got an electric fan you can cool a room down with Rona?
> 
> And Alfie doesn't need to go out that much, so maybe he can have a quiet 'chill out'.
> I hope so anyway


Yes we have a very large fan. The trouble with my place is we have a very large end wall which gradually heats up and we end up living in what is to all intents and purposes is a giant storage heater 

I usually have a a wet towel or two in the freezer.

Alfie needs to move quite frequently to clear congestion that builds up in his chest and throat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

27C tomorrow and on Tuesday, 31C on Wednesday. I'm gonna buy a cool pad for Pooh. He will need it if the temperatures stay high.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Britt said:


> 27C tomorrow and on Tuesday, 31C on Wednesday. I'm gonna buy a cool pad for Pooh. He will need it if the temperatures stay high.


If you were thinking of one of those chillows, they are not suitable for cats, but I'm sure you can find something.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just move up North - sorted


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> If you were thinking of one of those chillows, they are not suitable for cats, but I'm sure you can find something.


Why are they not suitable for cats? It's because they may burst them?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have no idea, but that is what it says, suitable for dogs, but not cats.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've ordered some rock sulphur for the pooches, supposed to be good to help keep them cool in hot weather. Might be worth a go if anyone is worried about their pets.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I've got these for my dogs. Luckily my house stays cool and isn't a problem for them. 
http://www.keepcool.org.uk/how_it_all_works.htm


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Who's idea was it to clean through whole house this evening while hubby on a double airport run, thinking get it all done before this heat wave? Oh yea, mine So muggy I'm sweating buckets:Wtf ice cold cider time me thinks, sod the housework


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

rona said:


> Yes we have a very large fan. The trouble with my place is we have a very large end wall which gradually heats up and we end up living in what is to all intents and purposes is a giant storage heater
> 
> I usually have a a wet towel or two in the freezer.
> 
> Alfie needs to move quite frequently to clear congestion that builds up in his chest and throat


Yes, we used to have a wall like that. It was like being slowly cooked 

Perhaps he could walk on the cold towel if he wants to?
With Izzy, I was always so afraid of causing a shock to her system (Saluki's are sometimes prone to sudden heart failure), hence introducing a lower temperature quite gradually.

But you know Alfie better than we do, Rona.
Do you have a shady outside area where he can potter about when he needs to and then cool down gradually after his potter?

I really don't know what else to suggest, particularly as it is probably too short notice to get anything from an online source.

Take care of Alfie and of yourself xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> If you were thinking of one of those chillows, they are not suitable for cats, but I'm sure you can find something.


Why aren't they suitable?

I found this one but It's a bit expensive.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snugglesa...e&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=111500039156&rt=nc

I think there are other cool mats available here.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes please! Love the hot weather. Just wish I was away by the coast during the best of it. *sigh*


According to Accuweather the top temp for my area on Wednesday is 88f and next Saturday is at 90f!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

For his potato crop our farmer neighbour has to water his field, and our back garden....AND our front garden, over the bungalow....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> For his potato crop our farmer neighbour has to water his field, and our back garden....AND our front garden, over the bungalow....
> /QUOTE]


You'll not be hot then


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

rona said:


> You'll not be hot then


have to time getting out to the car - which didnt need a wash!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not going to be much fun stuck in a court room for two weeks on Jury Service! 

Don't suppose they will let me sit and wave my Spanish fan whilst I'm on duty - hope I get rejected 

Really want to be home and getting on with some garden projects instead.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not going to be much fun stuck in a court room for two weeks on Jury Service!
> 
> Don't suppose they will let me sit and wave my Spanish fan whilst I'm on duty - hope I get rejected
> 
> Really want to be home and getting on with some garden projects instead.


Reckon they'll have air con though


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice cool tiles in the lounge and hall for our lot and no doubt a short walk to the river. They might get frozen food for tea and I might make some blood ice cubes, ick, but I'm sure they'll like them!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes please! Love the hot weather. Just wish I was away by the coast during the best of it. *sigh*
> 
> According to Accuweather the top temp for my area on Wednesday is 88f and next Saturday is at 90f!


 I'm sticking to the BBC, it looks like it's a lower temperature! If I wasn't in training all week I'd take a day or two off and go to the seaside too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it hot but not too hot. 

Have a shadey walk around here for Mont. 

Wimbledon on in the afternoons.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

I would say I'd rather it be cold outside and I'm sat at home enjoying the warmth, problem is I'm paying the heating bills now!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hot here isnt like hot in Spain or Greece, we had it at 49 degrees in Zante once but here half that seems too hot


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate the hot weather, I've found it hot this week and I think I will be staying in next week. I am not looking forward to having a banging headache all week. I am a bit delicate, a bit of heat and I start wilting.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Temperatures they have given for the next three day for us. Monday..26, Tuesday 29, Wednesday 32. *


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't like to be going to Wimbledon this week for the tennis ... or playing in the heat either ..... they are looking at temps above 30 degrees which in old money is in the 90's.

City heat is always worse. Bounces off pavements and buildings.

I live by the sea so we have unbroken sunshine *and* very luckily, a sea breeze . So we don't hit the top temps. I spend half my working week outdoors so tend to hunt the shade if I can.

However, the holiday makers on the beach ..intent on a tan ..will be lobsters by Wednesday methinks unless they really splash on the suncream 

J


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Never happy in the country unless we are whining about the weather.......... too hot,. too cold, to humid, 3cm snow = disaster........


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> Reminds me of 1976, super, can't wait!


I remember 1976 I enjoyed the heat then, but not now.
We had just had a brand new car and with the drought warnings we couldn't wash it for 6 weeks, then September came and it rained for the whole month not funny.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I remember 1976 I enjoyed the heat then, but not now.
> We had just had a brand new car and with the drought warnings we couldn't wash it for 6 weeks, then September came and it rained for the whole month not funny.


1976 I kept fainting


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> City heat is always worse. Bounces off pavements and buildings.


yeah, thats why I dont bother doing evening walks. It never seems to really cool down til way after dark in the hot weather.
Also I have no shady or water walks near me so there isnt anywhere to take the dogs that isnt going to be full sun. Luckily my lot are happy to just veg out around the house in 'bad' weather so if they miss a day they wont care!
Just annoyed that the one night Im working this week is wednesday...so Im going to be rushed off my feet for 13 hours, in a horrible synthetic uniform and on a boiling hot hospital ward! I'll probably melt....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

33 is lovely, nice and warm without being too hot. 43 is hot 

Same difference as us being tired of freezing as it's not gone over 20c for a few weeks being winter.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> yeah, thats why I dont bother doing evening walks. It never seems to really cool down til way after dark in the hot weather.
> Also I have no shady or water walks near me so there isnt anywhere to take the dogs that isnt going to be full sun. Luckily my lot are happy to just veg out around the house in 'bad' weather so if they miss a day they wont care!
> *Just annoyed that the one night Im working this week is wednesday...so Im going to be rushed off my feet for 13 hours, in a horrible synthetic uniform and on a boiling hot hospital ward! I'll probably melt...*.


*cough* the joy of working in theatres.....air conditioned bliss.....we have all the staff nurses from the ward coming down to cool off LOL!

In all seriousness, I don't know why air conditioning isn't standard on the wards (well, I do, money!??), because they are vile and stuffy heat traps - I feel so sorry for the nurses rushing about


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have just looked at the BBC weather channel. They are saying temperatures are going to get up to 33 degrees in parts of the UK mid week. NO! Not that hot please.:Arghh*


Yeah baby!!!!! The 'feels like' is going to be 39C woop! I've got next week off already, but I've just booked this friday off too (total 11 days!), so I can get the pool out and spend the day in it in total peace 

Although Janice, they are saying Weds PM and Thurs there may be thunderstorms, so it won't feel as hot and should be refreshing. But Friday looks like pure sun until the evening, then more storms.

I am a bit worried about Muttly though


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I wouldn't like to be going to Wimbledon this week for the tennis ... or playing in the heat either ..... they are looking at temps above 30 degrees which in old money is in the 90's.
> 
> City heat is always worse. Bounces off pavements and buildings.
> 
> ...


The players are used to playing in heat, maybe not at Wimbledon but elsewhere around the world.

Last year's Aussie Open it was so hot on court that the ball boys/kids shoes were melting and sticking to the surface, that's heat lol


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

in Yorkshire we're going to get as hot as 29 degrees tomorrow then showers on wednesday afternoon. I'll be stuck inside an airconditioned office


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I'm sticking to the BBC, it looks like it's a lower temperature! If I wasn't in training all week I'd take a day or two off and go to the seaside too.


Yeah, the BBC has it slightly cooler, but the ITV weather has just said 33c on Wednesday, so I don't think there is much in it to be honest.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

we're having a heat wave here too, I was up all night putting cool towels on Lexi she was in distress with the heat. The other dogs seemed to be tolerating it ok but she bloomin scared me last night.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> we're having a heat wave here too, I was up all night putting cool towels on Lexi she was in distress with the heat. The other dogs seemed to be tolerating it ok but she bloomin scared me last night.


So worrying 

I've suggested that one of the dogs I walk actually gets walked by the exam completed teenager in the house at an earlier hour than I can get there. I'll lose money but I'd rather that than a sick dog


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lately we have been going to bed about midnight, but not sleeping. Got up just after 2.am this morning. went back to bed about 3.15. I've felt like sh*t all day.epressed*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I've just completed a changeover day at the cottage, its was cold inside tho due to 2ft thick solid stone walls and Mont loved stretching out on the slate floor, shame to come home really. 

If it gets too much in the nights I'll put up a tent and garden camp :Smug


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

we're having rain....yeah


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> I've just completed a changeover day at the cottage, its was cold inside tho due to 2ft thick solid stone walls and Mont loved stretching out on the slate floor, shame to come home really.
> 
> If it gets too much in the nights I'll put up a tent and garden camp :Smug


*We are off to North Wales on Saturday, thick walls and slate floors. *


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

There's a dark side to the amazing heat.......

A plague of flies!!! wft?? We had to go inside last night because the air was thick with sodding flies


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The promised temps are here in my bit of South Wales 

My patio is shaded in the morning all the sun is round the front of the house so the windows are on the latch to allow airflow and the blinds are closed to keep most of the heat out.

The patio door is open Mont is very pleased as he prefers this door to the back one for some reason. Nice breeze every so often, lush.



Muttly said:


> There's a dark side to the amazing heat.......
> 
> A plague of flies!!! wft?? We had to go inside last night because the air was thick with sodding flies


Yuk!!


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Even at 5.30am it was warm out by 7am I was in a t-shirt! (Which almost never happens!!)


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Whoa ...it's certainly heating up today (and we have a breeze) 

Took one of the dogs to check the fields and my usual robust Labrador instead of running and searching simply trotted along beside me until we returned to the car ... and it was barely 10am ............ 

J


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

My girl dog refused to go out this morning, even at 7.30am! She inhaled the temperature and said, "No thanks - garden!" (The boy no longer goes out since developing seizures due to a brain tumour.)

I'm in the south and have to do an observed 30 minute assembly on Wednesday in a boiling hot school hall - not looking forward to that! (SIAMS for the teachers among you!)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

How can anybody like really hot weather!?


Muttly said:


> There's a dark side to the amazing heat.......
> 
> A plague of flies!!! wft??


They are driving me nuts at the moment too. I dont go out in the garden much when its really hot but I hate it when they get in the house....I have cans of fly spray all over the place to zap them with!

Def getting horrible out there now though. I took both sets of dogs out for an hour each and was back by 8.45 but TBH I wish Id gone out earlier as it was too hot then. I dont think I'll bother taking them out at all tomorrow!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*BBC weather are now saying, tomorrows temperatures could reach 35. *


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> How can anybody like really hot weather!?
> 
> They are driving me nuts at the moment too. I dont go out in the garden much when its really hot but I hate it when they get in the house....I have cans of fly spray all over the place to zap them with!
> 
> Def getting horrible out there now though. I took both sets of dogs out for an hour each and was back by 8.45 but TBH I wish Id gone out earlier as it was too hot then. I dont think I'll bother taking them out at all tomorrow!


Horrible aren't they, I love to sit in the sun, but they were just too much last night 

I walked Goldie at 7am this morning, just in a strappy top, was lovely and warm and 20C (just a quick walk as it was heating up and didn't want Muttly getting too hot), by the time I left for work at 8:05 it was 26C


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Would you believe it, the boys haven't asked for their walk as usual! They usually don't bat an eyelid at the heat, but this is the hottest Cash has experienced admittedly. He came in from the garden after a quick potter and his coat was boiling! My garden is like a furnace. But it's perfection out there, I love it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thunder storms predicted for Thursday.  yippie.*


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

yaaaaaaaaaaaay I even took my fleece off......


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

29C here at 12pm 

I went home at lunch and sat on the patio, Muttly wanted to play ball


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Muttly said:


> 29C here at 12pm
> 
> I went home at lunch and sat on the patio, Muttly wanted to play ball


*My 2 haven't ventured out much today. Both in the front room now where it is lovely and cool.... for now.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thunder storms predicted for Thursday.  yippie.*


Cool,must get the camera ready.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got to take the old dog for a short walk 

He's got upset tum and will hold on til he's about to burst before he'll go in the garden.

Really don't know if this is a good idea even though it will only be about 100 yds


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've just checked the Metoffice website and for my area today is the hottest (25 degrees C), but no rain predicted all week. Went out earlier and luckily had a lovely breeze.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My garden thermometer says 28C (and its in the shade underneath some ivy!). Even Adam has given up sunbathing, so it must be really, really hot!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

rona said:


> Got to take the old dog for a short walk
> 
> He's got upset tum and will hold on til he's about to burst before he'll go in the garden.
> 
> Really don't know if this is a good idea even though it will only be about 100 yds


Hope he's okay


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm cold ffs. The air con warriers came out  I had to put my fleece on  Can't wait till 5pm, the heat is just gonna hit me when I walk outside, like getting off a plane in a hot country!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 236448


I like the "Carry waterproof jacket at all times as it will definitely rain at some point."
Although I'm not bothered about covering up a topless man in the supermarket (not allowed in ours anyway), but I am quite annoying in that I always carry a light mac or an umbrella...unless it is absolutely guaranteed, hand on heart by the weatherman, not to rain for several days


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 236448


Love it, just emailing it to a friend.

Waited until five o clock before taking Isla out as it is roasting here, didn't go far. She's now lying on the kitchen floor tiles and I'm considering joining her.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Have waterproofs in the boot of the car, always handy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hotter tomorrow   

Dreading it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

we have been to Southport today ... bloody hell i don't mind it being around say 24/ 25 but it was 29 there plus the sea breeze .... put it this way i've come home with a banging headache and feel like i've been in a sauna all day lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rumbling thunder and lightening in the distance but no rain


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It was sweltering today here on the south coast, but luckily we had a gentle sea breeze on the go and then we had a two massive claps of thunder and one flash of lightning about 8pm tonight, followed by a short shower - lovely cool breeze and damp air now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying to wrangle a beach trip to Norfolk for the weekend!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm trying to wrangle a beach trip to Norfolk for the weekend!


Me, dd and Mont are sneaking off on Friday to Tenby, hubby following us down after work. May stay until Monday.

More clouds here today and a nice breeze.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I think this weather is going to kill me off! :Arghh 25 degrees here already. Last night I woke up 3 times and felt like I was suffocating and didn't get back to sleep for hours. It's disgustingly hot, I keep thinking that I want to go to the shop to buy some ice lollies, fruit to freeze and make smoothies and perhaps an ice bucket to stick my head in but then I think that to leave the house to get all this stuff I'm going to end up hotter than I already am.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Two tips i heard on the radio this morning sound good. 1 use a hot water bottle but put cold water in it.. ( i don't have a hot water bottle). lol*
*2nd tip was to close all doors and windows, and close the curtains to keep the warm air out.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Two tips i heard on the radio this morning sound good. 1 use a hot water bottle but put cold water in it.. ( i don't have a hot water bottle). lol*
> *2nd tip was to close all doors and windows, and close the curtains to keep the warm air out.*


Unless there is a through breeze, then I do keep the doors and windows closed and shade the sun out. I have a south facing conservatory and whilst I throw all the doors and windows open in there (otherwise it would be in the 100's) I make sure the connecting door to the lounge is shut or it would heat the whole house up!

I can't say I'm enjoying the heat - mid 70's is enough for me.

I'm on Jury Service at the moment and was mooching around town during the lunch break and got a fright when I looked at my watch and it said 2 which was when I was meant to be back in court! I practically ran all the way back only to find that I had caught the winder on my watch and it was only 1.35. Great, in that I was not going to be held in Contempt but bad, because I was now sweating like the proverbial pig! Luckily the courtroom has AirCon


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Doors closed here.... Hallway lovely and cool. Still have ice cream left too


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

SpotOn said:


> Doors closed here.... Hallway lovely and cool. Still have ice cream left too


Iceland was completely sold out of ice cream yesterday 
So we'll have to get some Waitrose ice cream - more expensive but nicer tasting


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't think it could get hotter than yesterday - but it has! I shouldn't moan, my poor hubby must be fit to drop. He works at a furnace & to make matter worse has to wear all the protective gear while hes melting:Wideyed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> I didn't think it could get hotter than yesterday - but it has! I shouldn't moan, my poor hubby must be fit to drop. He works at a furnace & to make matter worse has to wear all the protective gear while hes melting:Wideyed


*How awful. I remember working in green houses in the summer, and that was bad enough.*


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

silvi said:


> Iceland was completely sold out of ice cream yesterday
> So we'll have to get some Waitrose ice cream - more expensive but nicer tasting


OH bought me ice cream A while ago, earlier I saw I still had some LEFT OVER- so rare I might polish it off for lunch


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I didn't think it could get hotter than yesterday - but it has! I shouldn't moan, my poor hubby must be fit to drop. He works at a furnace & to make matter worse has to wear all the protective gear while hes melting:Wideyed


That must be almost unbearable! :Wideyed


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

It's trying to rain here on and off, its cooler today I have jeans on and a polo shirt. 

Pleasant today.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> It's trying to rain here on and off, its cooler today I have jeans on and a polo shirt.
> 
> Pleasant today.


 where are you? I don't want rain! It's been cloudy most of the afternoon and the sun has just come back out in time for me to leave work


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Muttly said:


> where are you? I don't want rain! It's been cloudy most of the afternoon and the sun has just come back out in time for me to leave work


South Wales


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've got an icepack down my bra. It's helping to keep me cool.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

I half fill a plastic bottle with water then freeze it and put it in my bed, lovely


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually been a lot cooler down here today, overcast and mid 20's. A welcome difference from yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been to alton towers in this heat. Now we are havin a thunderstorm and the dog is not happy.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Still 27 degrees here  don't know how I'm going to sleep!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still 25 degreed in the garden.*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> I hope it freaking snows. I am NOT looking forward to being stuck in a sweltering hospital as it is, the last thing I need on top of that is excessively hot weather.


I had my second in the heatwave of 1983 , then a high temperature due to mastitis. I can honestly say I've never been so hot ! Trying to breastfeed in that heat was very strange, there was a squelching noise when he came off .
Make sure you've got an electric fan and I reccommend Magicool Spray .
Good luck, when is baby due ?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Still 27 degrees here  don't know how I'm going to sleep!


Tonight is the first night I'm struggling. Can not get comfortable at all and I have no fan here either as its elsewhere


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> I had my second in the heatwave of 1983 , then a high temperature due to mastitis. I can honestly say I've never been so hot ! Trying to breastfeed in that heat was very strange, there was a squelching noise when he came off .
> Make sure you've got an electric fan and I reccommend Magicool Spray .
> Good luck, when is baby due ?


Thanks  Literally due any day now. They were considering inducing me today depending on my blood pressure, blood sugar and other things but are letting me go a bit longer. Official due date is 24 July but they won't let me go past 39 weeks. Can't say I'm really looking forward to looking after a newborn in this weather! Be paranoid about them overheating.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a night trying to get some sleep. I don't ever want another day as hot as yesterday. Nice cool breeze here this morning,*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

That was an awful nights sleep!! Never been so hot in my life. I opened windows and bedroom door, no difference had big fan at the bottom of the bed which was ok but it was just blowing hot air so not very cooling. Eventually got a hand towel and soaked it with freezing water and put it on my belly.  it deffo made me cooler. Had hardly any sleep ended up watching over half of women's world cup then dropped off but woke up an hour later extremely hot (when I got my wet towel) and didn't get back to sleep until almost 4 and was up at 5:50. Eyes feel like they've been poked repeatedly they are very sore. Thank God for Nars sheer glow foundation and concealer. On the outside I actually look like I've had a good nights sleep, inside I feel like a zombie.:Bored


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *How awful. I remember working in green houses in the summer, and that was bad enough.*





silvi said:


> That must be almost unbearable! :Wideyed


Well he survived - just!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

It was hot air blowing round our room last night, but the heat makes me tired so I fell asleep and slept right through :Lurking
It was 31C at 9pm and still 21 at 06:30 when I got up 
I just love it, I'm in my elements!!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Almost glad I was working last night as I probably wouldnt of gotten any sleep anyways! Having said that 13 hours in a boiling humid ward was pretty nasty.
I had to peel my clothes off when I got in! (yuk).


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't it glorious today? There's even been a few spots of rain


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Horrible night - according to the ap someone posted on another thread it was 34 degrees at 9.20 pm last night and 31 at midnight, and so still and airless it was unbelievable, We had fans going in the bredroom and downstairs for the dogs, but they were wafting hot air aound. It's 22 at the minute so a bit cooler - there was a breeze earlier on but that seems to have subsided now so it is feeling a bit sticky agaiin. Roll on "normal" summer weather - ie 16 degrees, wind and a bit of rain!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I kept my bedroom curtains mostly closed yesterday so not too much heat in the bedroom. I slept comfortably without the summer weight quilt though and through the thunder storm that apparently had spectacular sheet lightning.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Much cooler here today which is a relief. Feel so sorry for the poor lorry drivers stuck on the motorways in Kent and Calais because of the strike.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Much cooler here today which is a relief. Feel so sorry for the poor lorry drivers stuck on the motorways in Kent and Calais because of the strike.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...vers-still-stuck-on-m20-in-kent-10359807.html

*Gosh look at this lot.*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I did sleep well in the end, and with the duvet over me!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...vers-still-stuck-on-m20-in-kent-10359807.html
> 
> *Gosh look at this lot.*


Not the day to be travelling in Kent by the look of things. Hope my Mum is being sensible and staying at home.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Now I see the met office have issued severe weather warnings for storms Friday evening/night

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...e_issues_severe_weather_warning_for_tomorrow/

heavy and severe thunderstorms, torrential rain, localised flooding and large hail stones :Jawdrop


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Now I see the met office have issued severe weather warnings for storms Friday evening/night
> 
> http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...e_issues_severe_weather_warning_for_tomorrow/
> 
> heavy and severe thunderstorms, torrential rain, localised flooding and large hail stones :Jawdrop


*lol I am in Kent., and i will travelling up to north wales in the early hours. I bet the storm follows us.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Need it stormy all day saturday

Better takings in the taxi...lol

its 1st weekend of a pay month so its always down


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday we had rain, I went to town to run errands in my mac after the first shop sun came out and I was baking.

Early evening grass was dry enough to pitch my new-to-me tent. 

Back on track today, blue skies again. Me and Mont heading west later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Boiling here. Rained yesterday but today boiling.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

28C here today still. Am having a small BBQ later this evening!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It's been nice today but honestly Wednesday night….aaarrggh, I had an awful migraine, couldn't get my head cool which helps and then ended up dozing at about 2am, up a 6 and then in training all day. Just horrible. I was in bed last night at 8 and slept right through to 6am and the alarm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Cooled down here thank goodness. I hope we don't get another storm like wednseday night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Now we have got another thunderstorm coming. I hate thunder and lightning so does the dog.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thunderstorm rolling in off in the distance. Ty is already hyper alert and fidgety.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thunderstorms here for an hour or so with heavy rain. Not cooled it down though. We lost sky reception but no power cuts. Colt has had melatonin but was still pacing and climbing all over me. All quiet now so off to bed.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Our storm was between midnight and 2am :Arghh so now I'm really tired and still boiling hot epressed
Plus Freddie leapt onto my bed as soon as he heard the thunder and slept really close to me, which added to the heat. At least he handled it quite well .


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

So impressed with Molly, she slept through the storms with no problem at all. She sends calming licks to Ty @Dogloverlou . I'm up and about and will take Molly out for a walk in while, I think it might be too hot later.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

It is SO hot here this morning! (South coast.)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I would love a storm, its been so hot and muggy here since the one day heatwave! It was like a sauna walking the dogs this morning.

Am getting fed up of those smug people who love hot weather too. Esp those who post comments like 'well, I live on the sun and its still wooly jumper weather here!' :Banghead:Vomit


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

Well we got a thunderstorm, I didn't hear it but mum did and the dog was asleep so he was ok this time. He panicked when we had one on wednseday night.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> So impressed with Molly, she slept through the storms with no problem at all. She sends calming licks to Ty @Dogloverlou . I'm up and about and will take Molly out for a walk in while, I think it might be too hot later.


Thank you Molly  Ty was actually better than I expected. He curled up next to me in the bed and just watched the lightning through the curtains. But had we been in the living room he'd have been trying to get in any nook or cranny.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

It's still warm here today. In fact, it is roasting hot where there is no shade.
But we do have a nice sea breeze coming in, which I think is our saving factor.

Got a little burned yesterday doing a vintage fare. There was literally nowhere to stand out of the sun - it even came in the back of our gazeebo. 
Strange thing is, I never burn in Spain, where it's hotter, but here the Sun seems to always hunt me out and strike!
(and I use factor 30 sunscreen - there's something about 'our' UK Sun that is just too sharp!)


----------

